# Quantum octane baitcaster



## BuzzBait Brad

Alright, I know this isn't a great combo and it's pretty cheap, but I'm new to baitcasters and was wondering if it's an ok combo to learn with. I'm not sure if I'll even like baitcasters. Just thought I'd try a cheaper one that way if I do end up liking it I could eventually save up to get a good one. 

Also I noticed it has micro guides and I was planning on trying braided line with it (never tried braided line either lol). Does that have any affect?


----------



## Bad Bub

The combo is fine. Micro guides are very popular, but still fall into personal preference.


----------



## yakfish

I would suggest reading some reviews on the product. But My experience is that with bait casters you get what you pay for. Cheap reels will make the learning process more difficult. Its much easier to learn with a descent quality reel.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

yakfish said:


> I would suggest reading some reviews on the product. But My experience is that with bait casters you get what you pay for. Cheap reels will make the learning process more difficult. Its much easier to learn with a descent quality reel.


I have read reviews, but you know how those go. Somebody uses the products once and thinks it's the best thing ever. I was hoping to get some feedback from some of the guys on here, since I value a lot of the guys opinions on this site. 

What do you recommend for a decent quality starting baitcaster combo?


----------



## Dovans

On a combo, I don't think one is any better than another.


----------



## grub_man

I learned baitcasters using round reels like the Abu Garcia Ambassadeur and Diawa Millionaire and my first low profile baitcaster, a Quantum Lite (retailed as a combo for $40 at Walmart in the late 90's). Aside from the reel not handling wear and tear very well, it was fine to learn on. I'm sure the Octane will be just fine.

If you are really wanting to learn baitcasters and want to use some decent stuff. I would look at the Shimano Caenan or Citica for a reel. Either of these reels will serve you well, and will last many years. Most of my reels are Citicas and Curados from the late 90s early 2ks, and function just like new.

Advice for line, do not learn with braid! You will not be a happy camper. Start with cheap 12-17lb. mono. When braid backlashes, it will cinch down and be a bear to pick out a rookie backlash. Cheap mono won't break the bank if you decide to cut out a backlash as opposed to picking it out. Once you get comfortable, buy and use whichever type and diameter of line you need for the application.

When you start casting work with heavier lures, jigs with 1/4oz.+ lead, fat crankbaits, spinnerbaits, etc.


----------



## yakfish

Honestly the price of that combo is the bare minimum I would spend on a reel by itself. I think you could get into a descent Combo in the $150 range though. I really don't like to recommend rods because so much of it has to do with how it feels in your hands. 

I will say this that there are a few descent reels in the $100 range. Take a look at the new Lews LFS series of reels. My next baitcaster is going to be a Lews. I plan on building a rod to pair it with.

I currently throw a Daiwa Tatula and a Abu Revo S3. The Daiwa is about $150 and the S3 I think you can get for about $120-$130. I have the Daiwa on a St. Croix Triumph rod and the Abu is on a Veritas. I'm pretty happy with both setups.

I you end up with a $70 combo chances are (if you fish as much as I do) that you will be replacing it next year. If you are willing to spend a little more, the outfit will be easier to use (learn) and it will last much longer too.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

grub_man said:


> I learned baitcasters using round reels like the Abu Garcia Ambassadeur and Diawa Millionaire and my first low profile baitcaster, a Quantum Lite (retailed as a combo for $40 at Walmart in the late 90's). Aside from the reel not handling wear and tear very well, it was fine to learn on. I'm sure the Octane will be just fine.
> 
> If you are really wanting to learn baitcasters and want to use some decent stuff. I would look at the Shimano Caenan or Citica for a reel. Either of these reels will serve you well, and will last many years. Most of my reels are Citicas and Curados from the late 90s early 2ks, and function just like new.
> 
> Advice for line, do not learn with braid! You will not be a happy camper. Start with cheap 12-17lb. mono. When braid backlashes, it will cinch down and be a bear to pick out a rookie backlash. Cheap mono won't break the bank if you decide to cut out a backlash as opposed to picking it out. Once you get comfortable, buy and use whichever type and diameter of line you need for the application.
> 
> When you start casting work with heavier lures, jigs with 1/4oz.+ lead, fat crankbaits, spinnerbaits, etc.


Lol no braid it is then until I get used to one. I have a ton of fat cranks I could practice with. I'll probably end up buying a reel around 100. 







yakfish said:


> Honestly the price of that combo is the bare minimum I would spend on a reel by itself. I think you could get into a descent Combo in the $150 range though. I really don't like to recommend rods because so much of it has to do with how it feels in your hands.
> 
> I will say this that there are a few descent reels in the $100 range. Take a look at the new Lews LFS series of reels. My next baitcaster is going to be a Lews. I plan on building a rod to pair it with.
> 
> I currently throw a Daiwa Tatula and a Abu Revo S3. The Daiwa is about $150 and the S3 I think you can get for about $120-$130. I have the Daiwa on a St. Croix Triumph rod and the Abu is on a Veritas. I'm pretty happy with both setups.
> 
> I you end up with a $70 combo chances are (if you fish as much as I do) that you will be replacing it next year. If you are willing to spend a little more, the outfit will be easier to use (learn) and it will last much longer too.


That's what I thought. Most baitcaster guys have some pretty expensive reels. I figured this combo was way below what they would spend


----------



## Yourhopeandream

I started on an Abu Garcia Blackmax combo and I love it today still. Although I stated on braid I'm not sure why you couldn't. Just a tip to reduce the horrible backlashes that are goin to happen make a good cast then pull out maybe 10-15 more yards of line an put a price of scotch tape on the line. That way nothing under that tape will backlash and as long as you can't cast further than the tape it'll be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Bad Bub

I started with an old quantum baitcast combo I bought off the rack at Dicks a long time ago as well. I call it the best $60 ever spent, cause I still use that thing after around 12 years. Don't drop $250 on something, just to decide you don't like it. The main differences between low end, and high end reels is frame/body materials, bearing count, and drag performance. The basics are still the same.


----------



## Shortdrift

There are a lot of New rods for under $40 at Cabelas that would serve you well. Check the reels in the Marketplace. If you are just starting and right handed, you may want to consider a left hand baitcaster. I tried switching to LH but after 68 years of RH I found the switch difficult. You should be able to put together a decent rod and used reel for under $90.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Shortdrift said:


> There are a lot of New rods for under $40 at Cabelas that would serve you well. Check the reels in the Marketplace. If you are just starting and right handed, you may want to consider a left hand baitcaster. I tried switching to LH but after 68 years of RH I found the switch difficult. You should be able to put together a decent rod and used reel for under $90.


I definitely need a LH baitcaster. I can't do right haha


----------



## heron153

+1 on the LH reel for right handed fishermen suggestion. I never understood why people would want to have their non-dominant hand controlling the rod and the fish. Plus, righties who crank right have to switch hands after every cast before retrieving - seems like an opportunity to miss a good fish that blows up on a lure when it lands.


----------



## Aaron2012

A good rod for around 40 dollars is the berkley lighting rod. I've had 3 of them and just put my new baitcaster I got for Christmas on one. Look at the quantum pt kinetic at dicks sporting goods. It comes in a left hand retrieve.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Aaron2012 said:


> A good rod for around 40 dollars is the berkley lighting rod. I've had 3 of them and just put my new baitcaster I got for Christmas on one. Look at the quantum pt kinetic at dicks sporting goods. It comes in a left hand retrieve.


I actually have a Berkley lightning for my spinning combo. I would definitely buy another one for a baitcaster.


----------



## buckeyebowman

grub_man said:


> I learned baitcasters using round reels like the Abu Garcia Ambassadeur and Diawa Millionaire and my first low profile baitcaster, a Quantum Lite (retailed as a combo for $40 at Walmart in the late 90's). Aside from the reel not handling wear and tear very well, it was fine to learn on. I'm sure the Octane will be just fine.
> 
> If you are really wanting to learn baitcasters and want to use some decent stuff. I would look at the Shimano Caenan or Citica for a reel. Either of these reels will serve you well, and will last many years. Most of my reels are Citicas and Curados from the late 90s early 2ks, and function just like new.
> 
> Advice for line, do not learn with braid! You will not be a happy camper. Start with cheap 12-17lb. mono. When braid backlashes, it will cinch down and be a bear to pick out a rookie backlash. Cheap mono won't break the bank if you decide to cut out a backlash as opposed to picking it out. Once you get comfortable, buy and use whichever type and diameter of line you need for the application.
> 
> When you start casting work with heavier lures, jigs with 1/4oz.+ lead, fat crankbaits, spinnerbaits, etc.


I did the exact same thing with a cheap FLW outfit from Wally World. It was fine to learn on and actually fishes pretty decent, but you can see that the reel won't stand up to a lot of abuse. What I really like to use it for is trolling big lipped deep divers like Reef Runners in Erie at 'Bula when the smallies are in. The rod is the stiffest one I own other than my musky/pike outfit which is also a baitcaster, and it's nice having that "winch" when a bruiser slams you. I've caught some amazing smallies on that outfit.

Great advice on the braid by the way!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Well I bought a Abu garcia black max. I have it lined and now I'm trying to figure out how to adjust it.


----------



## Aaron2012

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Well I bought a Abu garcia black max. I have it lined and now I'm trying to figure out how to adjust it.


[ame]https://youtu.be/1QqY5QI6C2A[/ame]


----------



## Aaron2012

Aaron2012 said:


> https://youtu.be/1QqY5QI6C2A


This is a good video to help you out


----------



## grub_man

Nothing at all wrong with that. Even the cheaper casting reels have come a long way over the years.

Enjoy it. The conventional wisdom is to adjust it so the lure barely falls when released, but I would tighten things down a bit when first learning. Here's how I set my reels for the first couple of years while I was learning. If it has magnets, and the Black Max does (I think), start with them around 3/4 of their max setting. If centrifugal brakes turn 3/6 on (every other brake collar). When setting the spool tension knob next to the handle, I set it so that the lure barely falls and then tighten it up just a bit more. When a reel is set like this, you can really get into a cast without backlashing.

Over the years, things have backed down, so now I turn magnets all the way down on my magnetic reels, usually two brake collars on centrifugal braking reels, and set the spool tension so the spool does not wobble side to side, and make small adjustments if needed.

Give it some time to learn, and don't be afraid to cast in the yard, driveway, alley, or wherever you need to to practice.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

grub_man said:


> Nothing at all wrong with that. Even the cheaper casting reels have come a long way over the years.
> 
> Enjoy it. The conventional wisdom is to adjust it so the lure barely falls when released, but I would tighten things down a bit when first learning. Here's how I set my reels for the first couple of years while I was learning. If it has magnets, and the Black Max does (I think), start with them around 3/4 of their max setting. If centrifugal brakes turn 3/6 on (every other brake collar). When setting the spool tension knob next to the handle, I set it so that the lure barely falls and then tighten it up just a bit more. When a reel is set like this, you can really get into a cast without backlashing.
> 
> Over the years, things have backed down, so now I turn magnets all the way down on my magnetic reels, usually two brake collars on centrifugal braking reels, and set the spool tension so the spool does not wobble side to side, and make small adjustments if needed.
> 
> Give it some time to learn, and don't be afraid to cast in the yard, driveway, alley, or wherever you need to to practice.





Aaron2012 said:


> https://youtu.be/1QqY5QI6C2A


You guys are awesome! I have it all adjusted now to where it slowly falls and my magnetic brake set. Casted a few times before it got dark and had no problems at all. I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## bjicehockey

Just saw over in the marketplace there is two or three LH bait casters for sale man


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

bjicehockey said:


> Just saw over in the marketplace there is two or three LH bait casters for sale man


I know. I always look in there. Figures it was the day after I bought my combo lol


----------



## bjicehockey

Haha I thought you would have but wanted to make sure!


----------



## buckeyebowman

grub_man said:


> Nothing at all wrong with that. Even the cheaper casting reels have come a long way over the years.
> 
> Enjoy it. The conventional wisdom is to adjust it so the lure barely falls when released, but I would tighten things down a bit when first learning. Here's how I set my reels for the first couple of years while I was learning. If it has magnets, and the Black Max does (I think), start with them around 3/4 of their max setting. If centrifugal brakes turn 3/6 on (every other brake collar). When setting the spool tension knob next to the handle, I set it so that the lure barely falls and then tighten it up just a bit more. When a reel is set like this, you can really get into a cast without backlashing.
> 
> Over the years, things have backed down, so now I turn magnets all the way down on my magnetic reels, usually two brake collars on centrifugal braking reels, and set the spool tension so the spool does not wobble side to side, and make small adjustments if needed.
> 
> Give it some time to learn, and don't be afraid to cast in the yard, driveway, alley, or wherever you need to to practice.


This is some great advice! Spool tension must be paid attention to for each and every weight of bait you throw! However, I'd have to "bounce" the rod once to get the weight to drop to figure I had the tension right. The thing is, comparing spinning reels to baitcasting reels, spinning reels require nearly no thought. Baitcasting requires quite a bit more from you! In other words, practice! 

You need some place, whether it's your back yard, a local park, or some other open space, where you can go fart around, try things, and learn how to do it! There's just no substitute! You can read all the stuff on here that you wish, but, until you go and do it, you have no idea what anyone is talking about! You have to learn the "feel" of it for yourself. 

As grub_man said before, the heavier weight baits will take care of themselves. The real trick with baitcasting is handling the lighter baits. I'm serviceable when baitcasting, but when I see some of those pros, I get really envious!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

buckeyebowman said:


> Baitcasting requires quite a bit more from you! In other words, practice!
> 
> You need some place, whether it's your back yard, a local park, or some other open space, where you can go fart around, try things, and learn how to do it! There's just no substitute!


I actually went out today and casted it for about 20 minutes or so without getting 1 backlash! I feels really nice.


----------



## buckeyebowman

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I actually went out today and casted it for about 20 minutes or so without getting 1 backlash! I feels really nice.


Isn't that nice? No bird's nests!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

buckeyebowman said:


> Isn't that nice? No bird's nests!


I'm sure I'll experience them soon lol


----------



## MIGHTY

I bought a baitcaster last winter for catfishing. I own 2 other ones but never used them. All of the advice about adjusting the gears/brakes was key for me when learning and paying attention to that stuff really helped me out I feel like. I use a abu 7000ic3 on a 7'6" catfight rod and sling some fairly heavy baits. I just put a couple decent sized egg sinkers on my line then a swivle at the end so I wouldn't lose them. In my opinion heavier weight was easier to practice with as I would let the momentum do most of the work for me. I made some short casts at first without a birds nest and before you knew it, I got cocky and wallah I had a mess. Good advice on using mono to practice with. There are some great videos on YouTube of quick and easy ways to fix a birds nest if/when you run into one. They helped me out a lot and kept my frustration to a minimum.


----------



## necker70

Than-x for the suggestions and I will try U-Tube.


----------



## ducman491

Just about the time you get confident and comfortable you'll try to really rip a cast out there and BANG! Birds nest. It happens to me from time to time and I just laugh to myself thinking "yup that was just a little too far". 

I started with a cheap Quantum bait caster and used 50lb braid. I never had a problem with unfixable back lashes until I switched to flourocarbon. What a mess that was! But that's just me.


----------



## Bassbme

Back lashes happen to everyone and they'll never go away. They'll just get less severe, and fewer and farther between. It's clear that you like bait casting gear and with good reason. It's far more versatile than spinning gear, because it's not as sensitive to line size as spinning gear is. And while bait casting gear is at a disadvantage when casting very light baits, it's hands down better at retrieving baits, and fish.

Eventually you'll probably ending up wanting to buy a higher quality reel. And chances are that reel is going to have a centrifugal brake system. There will be a little bit of a learning curve jumping from a reel with a magnetic braking system, and a centrifugal system. But they're not hard to get used to. And they are soooooo much better from a casting stand point.


----------



## buckeyebowman

ducman491 said:


> Just about the time you get confident and comfortable you'll try to really rip a cast out there and BANG! Birds nest. It happens to me from time to time and I just laugh to myself thinking "yup that was just a little too far".
> 
> I started with a cheap Quantum bait caster and used 50lb braid. I never had a problem with unfixable back lashes until I switched to flourocarbon. What a mess that was! But that's just me.


Wouldn't that suggest that the problem was the fluorocarbon? Never tried it on a baitcasting reel, but I did spool up one spinning reel with an early version of fluoro and, what a disaster!


----------



## Bassbme

buckeyebowman said:


> Wouldn't that suggest that the problem was the fluorocarbon? Never tried it on a baitcasting reel, but I did spool up one spinning reel with an early version of fluoro and, what a disaster!


Actually the problem was in the caster. And I'm not saying Ducman, or anyone else that's had problems casting flourocarbon, doesn't know how to cast. 

I'm just saying that like with anything, there is a learning curve. There's a learning curve from spincast reels to spinning reels. And a learning curve from spinning reels to bait casting reels. Line types are no different. Take the time to learn to cast with it, and it's an awesome line for use on bait casting reels.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Got out and used my New baitcaster combo today. I absolutely love it. It is difficult using lighter lures but I threw on a big football jig today just to try it out and I found out I loved it when heavier baits were tied on. Ill be using it for my spinnerbaits and large cranks.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

You'll get the hang of light(ish) baits w/time.


----------



## Aaron2012

Nice I was able to use my new baitcaster setup yesterday also and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Aaron2012 said:


> Nice I was able to use my new baitcaster setup yesterday also and it was pretty awesome.


What setup do you use?


----------



## ducman491

Bassbme said:


> Actually the problem was in the caster. And I'm not saying Ducman, or anyone else that's had problems casting flourocarbon, doesn't know how to cast.
> 
> I'm just saying that like with anything, there is a learning curve. There's a learning curve from spincast reels to spinning reels. And a learning curve from spinning reels to bait casting reels. Line types are no different. Take the time to learn to cast with it, and it's an awesome line for use on bait casting reels.


I think my problem was 3 fold. Cheap reel, cheap line, and inexperienced caster with the biggest problem being the caster. I have become a big believer in my baitcasters now and in the next year or so I'll only use a spinning feel for drop shots.


----------



## Aaron2012

BuzzBait Brad said:


> What setup do you use?


It's a quantum kinetic pt on a medium action berkley lighting rod. I worked pretty good in only had one backlash that day so I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Aaron2012 said:


> It's a quantum kinetic pt on a medium action berkley lighting rod. I worked pretty good in only had one backlash that day so I was pretty happy with that.


Nice. I have a Berkley lightning rod for one of my spinning combos.


----------



## Aaron2012

I have a ultralight spinning rod that's a lightning rod and his has been a great rod for the price.


----------

